# Ginger & the girls showing off their "rattie" bandanas



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

One of our fellow kp members, wendyarnold, helped me locate some really cute fabric to make bandanas for our Barn Hunt trials. Here the girls are modeling them! Thanks, Wendy!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> One of our fellow kp members, wendyarnold, helped me locate some really cute fabric to make bandanas for our Barn Hunt trials. Here the girls are modeling them! Thanks, Wendy!


Those are so cute... Nice job.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are great - love seeing "the girls".


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. They are so sweet in the new duds.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

How cute they are


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Love the pups, the fabric and the photos. Good Luck, Lacie.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Aren't they cute and stylish!!! How sweet.....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck girls I'm sure you will be the best dressed at the trials. Do your best girls lets see the ribbons.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Cute cute cute!!!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Adorable. I'd say cute but others beat me to it. Thanks for sharing and once again giving me something to smile about! Always love the pictures!&#128521;


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

They are just to cute! Good luck in the trials girls......


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

A row of super cuties, thanks for sharing, I love to see the girls.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So cute ,but my dog would try to eat it,Last night he pushed his food dish from the kitchen to the living room,and started to bark,He wanted me to get up and take the dish out,then he can jump onto the settee to see if there are any crumbs from the cake I had just eaten,


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

They look so smart and "ready for business" in their new attire. They are always so well behaved, due to wonderful training by their Momma. :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I love seeing your girls. They are such pretty little babies.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, so cute!!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

FANTASTIC


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Sweet girl pups...all dressed up for the hunt.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Cute as can be! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Sooooo perfect!!!!! Love these girls! Good luck! &#128536;&#129303;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

My big smile for the day... love these girls


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

The girls are so cute!!! I just love them! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

What a little stinker, yet clever dog to push his food bowl to you! LOL Lacie likes to sleep in DH's lap with his blanket, but when she's ready for him to get up so she can have the chair to herself, she jumps down and barks at him. The moment he gets up, she jumps back in the chair and burrows in the blanket. Who's the boss???


Mary Cardiff said:


> So cute ,but my dog would try to eat it,Last night he pushed his food dish from the kitchen to the living room,and started to bark,He wanted me to get up and take the dish out,then he can jump onto the settee to see if there are any crumbs from the cake I had just eaten,


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

They look adorable! I love seeing their pics. Good luck with the barn trials! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Your dogs are so cute. I always look forward to their pictures and stories.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Love it! Bound to bring good luck


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

They are adorable. If there is a prize for best dressed they will surely win it.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Adorable, and the ladies seem to love them!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Cute girls


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG Lacie looks so much like my dad's Chihuahua/ toy terrier mix.. he never would wear booties or clothes though.. xo ws


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your fur babies are so adorable!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Your photo gave me a smile. They look very "spiffy"!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

What great photos! I am a dog lover and I'm owned by a "mostly Chihuahua" little girl who looks very much like Lacie. She LOVES wearing clothes and has learned to stand very nicely when I change her outfit. Because we live in Colorado her clothing is mostly to keep her warm - she shivers very badly when 'naked'. Maybe this summer, when she wears simple T Shirts, I'll make some scarves for her.

Thanks for sharing your girls in their new outfits.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

We are getting our second sweet chihuahua in Feb. We find it very hard to wait that long.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Look at that bundle of sweetness!!!! You are so lucky!!! I just want to squeeze her! Have fun with her!


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Your dogs are so cute. Good luck in the trials girls!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute Donna. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

GrannyDeb said:


> We are getting our second sweet chihuahua in Feb. We find it very hard to wait that long.


So beautiful,enjoy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Always enjoy seeing your babies! What a darling material.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely bandanas, lovely dogs!


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

They are adorable- bandanas and the girls! Good luck to them at their barn trials.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I did see these on histogram today... I just love these babies!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I looked up barn hunt trails and i am wondering if you have to train the pups for the hunt of if they have entered before since it seems to be something new.



MzBarnz said:


> Oh! Oh! Look at that bundle of sweetness!!!! You are so lucky!!! I just want to squeeze her! Have fun with her!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pups with us. I look forward to every pic.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't believe it's been around a real long time. When I first started with Lacie, she had no clue what she was supposed to do, but with more practice and encouragement, she learned she was supposed to find the tube with the rat in it. She's gotten quite good now.


GrannyDeb said:


> I looked up barn hunt trails and i am wondering if you have to train the pups for the hunt of if they have entered before since it seems to be something new.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Awwww. I love those sweeties. Great scarves.

Grannydeb: That's a sweet baby.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like your cats are bigger than our dogies, most cats are 



BobnDejasMom said:


> Awwww. I love those sweeties. Great scarves.
> 
> Grannydeb: That's a sweet baby.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> Those are great - love seeing "the girls".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Cute. Good luck at the trials.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I made some of these for human babies - the mother had twins and requested "bandana bibs" for them - I made 16 - she loves them.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love to see that pattern can you share it?



Betsy's World said:


> I made some of these for human babies - the mother had twins and requested "bandana bibs" for them - I made 16 - she loves them.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

GrannyDeb said:


> I would love to see that pattern can you share it?


I got it off UTube - as I recall the bib is 15" wide and 6 l/2" long - and a
triangular shape - I made my own pattern with utube instructions - very
easy. I also lined each one with a lightweight single knit cotton fabric I have yards of in my stash. I sewed velcro on each end. Better than snaps. Hope this is what you can use. There is a 1/2'' dip in the middle of the top
edge to fit comfortably under the chin.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the Girls. Laci looking cute and ready for the next barn hunt.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute girls in their little bandanas.


----------

